# Got approved and drove Saturday night - trip report (LONG)



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

So I was approved to drive Saturday afternoon. The bad thing is my house is literally a block outside the boundary area so I cannot turn on my Lyft driver app from home. When driving for uber I prefer to start work from my house. There's not a lot of activity but I usually get an uber ping in less than 10 minutes. 

So I started with uber and got a ping in less than 5 minutes. My dropoff was in the Lyft area so I ran both apps. Literally seconds later I had another uber ping so I turned off Lyft. This happened repeatedly for about two hours. I was never idle for more than a few seconds and the ping was always from uber.

Then I ended a trip in a Lyft "pink" area which is the hottest spot in town on any given weekend night. So I turned uber off (surge was 1.2-1.5. break even between uber and lyft is > 1.5 surge). And within seconds I had my first Lyft ping! YES!

The Lyft hot area was fairly large and all of my rides ended in the hot spots. I drove nine rides in 3 hours. I sat idle once for less than three minutes. I even drove a lyft driver who showed me how to tell how much I had made so far that night. My last few fares were on primetime.

Bars close here at 2am and I was in a primetime zone. Got a ping a block away but was diverted by two cop cars that apparently close the street off when the bars close. I first texted the driver and got no response. I then called him because it was a madhouse sea of people and there was no way he was going to find me. He was too drunk to comprehend what I was saying or for me to understand what he was saying. So I waited for five minutes, then cancelled. I was literally caddy-corner to the bar but he never found me, so I cancelled - $5 thank you.

Got an instant ping from 4 blocks away. Pax called me and said I'll meet you at the corner of 26th and Blake. I said look for a black Honda pilot. I'll turn on my hazards and interior light. He said he'd stand right on the NE corner. I told him on my way! When I arrived a few minutes later, the corner was deserted. NO ONE THERE. I called the pax, went straight to VM. Called again and he said "sorry man, you took too long". WTF. I was done for the night anyway so I just sat there in "arrive" mode waiting for him to cancel...after 5 minutes he hadn't cancelled so I did - and got $5.00 for my effort.

I was a little bummed the last two rides never showed because it was 2x primetime and these guys were heading home. Probably would have made quite a bit more that $5.00. The really disappointing thing is I got ONE tip for $2.00 and no ratings. My uber rating after 93 trips is 4.89 so it's not like I suck that bad. 

Conclusion - I'll continue driving for Lyft if I can get trips outside of the hot zones. Otherwise I'll resort to uber until I land in the hot areas. And tipping is almost non-existent just like on uber. With uber, I usually come home with $2-$10 in cash tips. No different than my one-night drive with Lyft.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

Get used to the late night cancels or lost income. 

I had an idiot female pax ping me at 4.5 surge. I accepted, arrived at the destination entered, waited five minutes, and called her. She was drunk, and about 15 minutes away at a different location. 

Her dumb a$$ pinned her home address as the pickup location. 

Needless to say I was beyond pissed.


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

UPDATE - I drove again for LYFT Friday night (May 1, 2015). Where as last week I received ONE tip on 9 rides, Last night I received FIVE tips on 5 rides - 100% 
*
Last Week:
Trip Distance Trip Time Ride/tip Lyft Fee Your Earnings

2.6 mi 11 min $6.78 $1.35 $5.43
3.2 mi 10 min $11.02 + $2.00 $2.20 $10.82
2.5 mi 9 min $6.17 $1.23 $4.94
1.6 mi 4 min $5.00 $1.00 $4.00
1.5 mi 8 min $6.25 $1.25 $5.00
1.3 mi 5 min $6.25 $1.25 $5.00
1.2 mi 7 min $6.25 $1.25 $5.00
2.2 mi 7 min $6.87 $1.37 $5.50

16.1 mi 61 min $54.59 + $2.00 $10.90 $45.69 

This Week:
Trip Distance Trip Time Ride/tip Lyft Fee Your Earnings
7.9 mi 19 min $15.46 + $5.00 $3.09 $17.37
6.2 mi 15 min $12.36 + $1.00 $2.47 $10.89
4.2 mi 18 min $10.15 + $2.00 $2.03 $10.12
2.7 mi 12 min $7.01 + $2.00 $1.40 $7.61
3.4 mi 14 min $12.33 + $1.00 $2.46 $10.87

24.4 mi 78 min $57.31 + $11.00 $11.45 $56.86
*
Not sure why the drastic difference. Last week I drove on Saturday night. This week I drove on Friday night. It's possibly because my first night I drove from 11:30pm until 2:30am and Friday I drove from 7:3pm - 11:30 pm. Driving people to the bars they tip. Driving them home after they spent $100+ at the bars - no tip??

What do you all think would be the reason?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bondad said:


> So I was approved to drive Saturday afternoon. The bad thing is my house is literally a block outside the boundary area so I cannot turn on my Lyft driver app from home. When driving for uber I prefer to start work from my house. There's not a lot of activity but I usually get an uber ping in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> So I started with uber and got a ping in less than 5 minutes. My dropoff was in the Lyft area so I ran both apps. Literally seconds later I had another uber ping so I turned off Lyft. This happened repeatedly for about two hours. I was never idle for more than a few seconds and the ping was always from uber.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / bondad : Bostonian Bison
Applauds Denverite
for NUberer Instructional. The Newest
Drivers benefit from the blow-by-blow
details. It's Particularly Helpful in the
Lyft SubForum because it Reinforces
how Deficient A••hat Technologies is
at providing guidance for Drivers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bondad said:


> UPDATE - I drove again for LYFT Friday night (May 1, 2015). Where as last week I received ONE tip on 9 rides, Last night I received FIVE tips on 5 rides - 100%
> *
> Last Week:
> Trip Distance Trip Time Ride/tip Lyft Fee Your Earnings
> ...


POST # 3 / bondad : Again, a Little Dry,
but Necessary
for Educating NULyfters. Well done!

BTW: Your observation about Drinking
PAX (no $ left for Tips) has been Reported
multiple times, usually with a Puke Report
for "added insult to injury."


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

JWBurns said:


> Get used to the late night cancels or lost income.
> 
> I had an idiot female pax ping me at 4.5 surge. I accepted, arrived at the destination entered, waited five minutes, and called her. She was drunk, and about 15 minutes away at a different location.
> 
> ...


Did you cancel that a$$ for wrong address?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

bondad said:


> UPDATE - I drove again for LYFT Friday night (May 1, 2015). Where as last week I received ONE tip on 9 rides, Last night I received FIVE tips on 5 rides - 100%
> *
> Last Week:
> Trip Distance Trip Time Ride/tip Lyft Fee Your Earnings
> ...


Do you break down your mileage log like so? Pics please, LYFT screenshots if available


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

My mileage log is pretty basic. Date, starting mileage, ending mileage, total miles driven. I'm sure there are far better ways to slice and dice the data but I haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## ScottyBob (Feb 11, 2016)

bondad said:


> Not sure why the drastic difference. Last week I drove on Saturday night. This week I drove on Friday night. It's possibly because my first night I drove from 11:30pm until 2:30am and Friday I drove from 7:3pm - 11:30 pm. *Driving people to the bars they tip. Driving them home after they spent $100+ at the bars - no tip??*
> 
> What do you all think would be the reason?


+1000.

every night the tips stop at midnight


----------

